# IUI - When can i do a pregnancy test?



## laurabeth

So i had an IUI on monday 18th feb. I know its too early to test today, but i wasnt sure when i can test? ie 10 dpiui, 14dpiui, 21dpiui? etc


----------



## xxDreamxx

Which trigger did you use? Also did you have additional shots of hcg after procedure. I had my IUI on 1st Feb and triggered that day ( as body was starting to show signs of ovulating naturally ) and I did 6 clicks of ovidrel on 5th, 8th and 11th. I did a home test on 14th and got a faint positive and then thought it could still be the hcg from shots, so did tests every day after and saw the tests getting darker and darker. I had it confirmed with bloods on 18th.

Everything I have read says it takes between 10 and 14 days for 10,000 units of hcg to leave your system - so maybe wait 14 days from your IUI 

Baby dust to you :)


----------



## flutter_flyy

DreamXX Congrats on your BFP :)!!

Laura what i did was, to take a pregnancy test on D10 to make sure the HCG(from the trigger shot has left my body) and then did another one on D14. But like dreamXX mentioned it depends whether you took any additional shots after the procedure. In general it takes about 10 days for 10000u to leave your body.


----------



## laurabeth

I was on 100mg clomid cd2-6 then on cd14 I had 250 of ovidrell then had my IUI cd 15 but had nothing more since then


----------



## flutter_flyy

Laura, it could very well be a positive. Plz check this post

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1733031-clomid-hsg-trigger-shot-help.html

Hope it helps and wish you loadsa luck :)!!


----------



## laurabeth

flutter_flyy said:


> Laura, it could very well be a positive. Plz check this post
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1733031-clomid-hsg-trigger-shot-help.html
> 
> Hope it helps and wish you loadsa luck :)!!

Thank you and goo dluck to you too :)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I had my IUI last Saturday (16th feb) and have tested the trigger, which was Ovidrel (taken 15th Feb) a couple of times and on Friday (22nd) it was more or less negative, I think there was the faintest of lines if you squint and look hard, I'm going to test on Wednesday I think, I was thinking Saturday but I don't think I can hold off that long.


----------



## flutter_flyy

Laura, Tinkerbell any updates? Did you guyz test ?


----------



## laurabeth

i did and it was BFN, but my period still hasnt shown up yet so im just hoping it was a false positive?


----------



## Dauphin1760

Hi All, 
I had my first IUI on Feb. 23rd. took fermara and several injections of Follistim and triggered on feb.22nd. Since then on feb. 28-march 2nd i experienced severe cramping, but disappeared on March 3rd. I believe i can test on March 9th, but I'm very hesitant to do so because i dont want to see another negative. Am I being crazy??? The only other symptom Ive had is sore breasts on the side and bottom when pressed on or my arms are crossed. My husband really wants me to test since Ive been a little emotional lately and the 2 week wait is driving me crazy. But I would rather wait to see in several weeks if I get my period and not test at all. What are your thoughts ladies?? Should I have more symptoms by now?


----------



## flutter_flyy

Laura, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. Are you scheduled to have a beta?

Hi Dauphin, i think you have a good chance if you test on March 9th, it looks like you would be 14dpiui. Which is also what my RE advised me to do. And your definitely not crazy. TWW is hard on everyone.

And many people who get a BFP hardly feel any symptoms in the TWW. So hang on there. Sending you loads of positive vibes your way. And cramping after IUI is a good sign(from personal experience) :)!!


----------



## Dauphin1760

Thanks for your response flutter flyy! How soon after your IUI did you get the cramping?? I was thinking since my cramping was 5 days after and severe it was a cyst rupturing since I had some many little follicals this cycle.

How many weeks along are you?? Congrats too!!


----------



## Dauphin1760

oops looks like you are on the TWW wait as well!! Positive vibes to you too Flutter Flyy!! sorry new to this forum! lol


----------



## flutter_flyy

Thanks Dauphin :) !! 

This is from the cycle i conceived. The Cramping was there as soon as i was back from my iui. Went on for a couple of days. And then nothing till about 12dpiui when the cramping started again. The cramping's were more like pulling/ stretching. It continued for about 3-4 days and then stopped. 

I believe pregnancy symptoms are very different for everyone. So try not to fret over symptoms. Baby dust to u :)!!

How many dpiui are you? When are you planning to test?


----------



## Dauphin1760

I am DPIUI 12 so i could test on Saturday. Im not sure If im going to test on Saturday or just wait it out. I just dont want to see another BFN

Do you take any meds leading up to your IUI's?


----------



## laurabeth

Well my period showed up yesterday ;( so have to try again this cycle I guess


----------



## Dauphin1760

Sorry to hear that Laurabeth! :(


----------



## xxDreamxx

Laura, I am sorry :(


----------



## flutter_flyy

Sorry to hear that Laura !!! :hugs:


----------



## flutter_flyy

Dauphin1760 said:


> I am DPIUI 12 so i could test on Saturday. Im not sure If im going to test on Saturday or just wait it out. I just dont want to see another BFN
> 
> Do you take any meds leading up to your IUI's?

I so understand what you mean Dauphin. I couldnt wait to test. Now that de days are coming closer - i'm freaking out and dont think will test till wed(14dpiui). I was on clomid d3-d7! After that had GonalF 37.5 units d10-d13. Trigger shot on d14(AM) and iui on d15(PM). 

What about you? Wer on meds? Saturdays closing in... Loads of baby dust to you.... :dust:


----------



## Dauphin1760

flutter_flyy said:


> Dauphin1760 said:
> 
> 
> I am DPIUI 12 so i could test on Saturday. Im not sure If im going to test on Saturday or just wait it out. I just dont want to see another BFN
> 
> Do you take any meds leading up to your IUI's?
> 
> I so understand what you mean Dauphin. I couldnt wait to test. Now that de days are coming closer - i'm freaking out and dont think will test till wed(14dpiui). I was on clomid d3-d7! After that had GonalF 37.5 units d10-d13. Trigger shot on d14(AM) and iui on d15(PM).
> 
> What about you? Wer on meds? Saturdays closing in... Loads of baby dust to you.... :dust:Click to expand...


Hi flutterfly, 

I broke down and tested last night:bfn: still had hope since I tested early but i started spotting this morning so AF is coming. Trying to stay positive, it was only our first IUI. I took fermara CD2 - CD6 then 112 of follstim CD6-CD8. My follies were still not big enough so CD9-CD12 follstim 200-150ui's and then CD13 -CD15 took 175 of GonalF and triggered on CD18 and IUI on CD19.
Lots of meds to make my follies grow, but I had a large amount not too many to cancel cycle though. My next cycle the dr. doesn't want me to take fermara prior to starting the injectables. 

How many IUI's does your dr. recommend before moving to IVF?? My dr. is already suggesting it. 


So now ....loads of Baby Dust and positive vibes to you!!!:dust:

Keep me posted!!! :)


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hi Dauphin, I'm sry abt your BFN. But if i were you, i'll still be positive till AF is on her way. That is a lot of meds.. but when you see the BFP, it all becomes so worth it :). 

We havent discussed IVF as yet. Since my first IUI worked, we're threading along the iui line. Also my doc usually does 6 (i think), cause there is someone i know who goes to the same doc and got conceived on her 6th iui.


----------



## Dauphin1760

flutter_flyy said:


> Hi Dauphin, I'm sry abt your BFN. But if i were you, i'll still be positive till AF is on her way. That is a lot of meds.. but when you see the BFP, it all becomes so worth it :).
> 
> We havent discussed IVF as yet. Since my first IUI worked, we're threading along the iui line. Also my doc usually does 6 (i think), cause there is someone i know who goes to the same doc and got conceived on her 6th iui.


It will be worth it and I just have to stay positive!

Is it true your chances of a BFP increase the more times you do IUI's?? I think I read that some where or someone told me that. 

Anyways, one more day before you can test!! So excited for you!! Keep me posted!:dust:


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hi Dauphin, I'm having sleepless nights thinking about my pregnancy test :( ! Yup finally just one more day !!! but feels like forever.

Not sure if iui increases your chances of being pregnant, but have heard that HSG does. Probably should google that out. How are you doing otherwise? Are you planning on another iui this cycle? Keep me updated!!


----------



## Dauphin1760

flutter_flyy said:


> Hi Dauphin, I'm having sleepless nights thinking about my pregnancy test :( ! Yup finally just one more day !!! but feels like forever.
> 
> Not sure if iui increases your chances of being pregnant, but have heard that HSG does. Probably should google that out. How are you doing otherwise? Are you planning on another iui this cycle? Keep me updated!!

flutterfly!!

So excited to hear if you tested today yet and got a:bfp: Keep me posted!!

Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you!!


----------



## laurabeth

Had my second IUI this cycle. Good luck to everyone who's also in the 2WW now :) xx


----------



## barbikins

hi laurabeth, this is my second IUI cycle. I am testing on March 28th! I've been testing my trigger shot out & still positive at 7dpo, 8dpt.


----------



## barbikins

Dream, did you do your IUI natural or w/hormones?
I am in my TWW for my Second Natural IUI Cycle (did the shot) & I'm curious how many tires until you were pregnant?


----------



## Rags

barbikins said:


> Dream, did you do your IUI natural or w/hormones?
> I am in my TWW for my Second Natural IUI Cycle (did the shot) & I'm curious how many tires until you were pregnant?

hi, been stalking this thread a bit. All the best with your tww. If it gives hope I have a fab 3 year old conceived on my 3rd natural iui, no trigger shot. It does happen.


----------



## barbikins

Awesome good to know Rags! I know they say 3 times IUI for results & I just hope it happens w/in those 3 cycles.


----------



## xxDreamxx

barbikins said:


> Dream, did you do your IUI natural or w/hormones?
> I am in my TWW for my Second Natural IUI Cycle (did the shot) & I'm curious how many tires until you were pregnant?

I did mine with hormones as a) my follicles never got big enough to ovulate and b) my ovarian reserve was low (only having the half ovary)

I did 25 units of FSH from day 2 onwards injected, then had scan on day 7, I went for bloods pretty much every 2nd day. I got called in a rush on day 10 and was told that I was surging naturally so hubby and I had to race in. They still wanted me to take trigger shot of pregnyl 10,000 units. I had procedure within the hour. I then had to use 6 clicks of ovidrel hcg on day 5, 8 and 11 after ovulation. I did a HPT on day 14 past ovulation and got a faint + but thought it could still be HCG from shots so tested daily for next 4 days until bloods were done on day 18 past ovulation.

This was our first attempt so we were very lucky considering both of us have fertility issues.


----------



## barbikins

I've not heard of anyone doing the shots after ovulation. What is the benefit?


----------



## xxDreamxx

barbikins said:


> I've not heard of anyone doing the shots after ovulation. What is the benefit?

It was a small dose to keep the lining sticky and encourage any implantation to happen


----------

